# Cockatiel mutations



## meagan1823 (Feb 2, 2014)

What mutations should not be bred together?
White face to white face? If so, what happens when you breed two whitefaces together?
I know lutinos shouldn't be bred together due to them getting bald spots but I'm not sure on other mutations. 
I'm going to a bird show tomorrow and am thinking about picking up a pair and just want to make sure I don't get anything that shouldn't cross. 
Thanks


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

You are correct. When you breed 2 whitefaces together, it has a likelihood of having weaker babies


----------



## meagan1823 (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks. 
Are there any others in particular that you should stay away from?
And how do you know if your male is pearl or split to pearl if they lose their pearling?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Here is some past discussions...

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=17072

here is an example of a non-no breeding


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It is not only mutations to take into consideration...it is avoiding breeding faults ino you birds.
http://www.internationalcockatielresource.com/breeding-for-proportionate-birds.html


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*And how do you know if your male is pearl or split to pearl if they lose their pearling?*


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*what happens when you breed two whitefaces together?*

Rule of thumb is: If there are no loses preventable losses in the nest and when the babies wean they visibly show an improvement of *BOTH* quality and size of the parents then you can be assured it was a good pairing. This is with any mutation. A breeders *goal* should be to work towards improving the next generation.


----------



## meagan1823 (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks so much for the information

I think my male is whiteface and split to pied and pearl.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*male is whiteface and split to pied and pearl.
*


Has he fully molted out the spots on the underside of his wings? I f not, look to see if any remaining one are round or oblong











Other areas to look for the pied split.


----------



## meagan1823 (Feb 2, 2014)

Not sure about his wings. I'll try looking next time I clip his wings

He has the speckling on the back of his head. 
I think he also has "ghosting" on his back as well.


----------



## meagan1823 (Feb 2, 2014)

Here is a picture of my male. Not the best pics but maybe it will do

I was thinking he is a whiteface split to pied
Is that all he is or do you think he could be split to pearl as well?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

He's definitely split to pied, not sure about a pearl split though. A clearer photo of his back would help, I can't see any definite ghost pearling in that picture.


----------



## meagan1823 (Feb 2, 2014)

Another picture. 
As you can see he is thrilled for me to be taking pictures


----------



## meagan1823 (Feb 2, 2014)

Yea I'm thinking he isn't split to pearl now that I've gotten a good look at him and taken some pictures. 
Those are about the best I can do right now. 
He's pretty much always in the nest box and I just happened to catch him out.


----------

